# Custom Jig & Spin Plastics



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Anybody seen just the legs or finesse bodies around? I can get them directly from the company online but prefer to buy local/regional if possible.

They are my go to for ice fishing but healthy sized rainbow and cutthroat tear up the bodies.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw an ad on ksl of a company out of Delta that is making some different looking plastics. It may not be local, but it could fit your needs.


----------

